

Ask HN: Review my Homemade Gift Ideas site - tome

Dear all,<p>My friend and his wife created a side-project web site to teach others how to make homemade gifts.  It earns them a small amount of cash through Google Ads.<p>http://www.homemade-gifts-made-easy.com/<p>Any comments or suggestions would be gratefully received!
======
tome
Clickable link: <http://www.homemade-gifts-made-easy.com/>

